# "The Answer" to Selwale



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

A few months ago I posted a question asking if anyone knew what 
a Selwale was in Indian ranks Well after much asking and research 
I do have the answer 99% but to be confirmed after my friend
consults his Grandfather who was at sea during that time and of course
Indian Well here goes WAIT FOR IT WAIT FOR IT!!!!!!!!!

Selwale pronounced" Sel vaa le" would be a member of the crew
who would look after any sewing or mending of the crews clothing
not quite a Tailor but would do cleaning or repairs ie replacing 
missing buttons mending torn clothing etc etc O.K

Now this has to confirmed so I will keep you posted


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Richies, you may have solved one of the mysteries of the sea.

John T


----------



## M29 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well Done Richies(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)
Was driving me crazy. Have been looking in dictionaries, language translaters etc to no availl!
Glad it has been cleared up.

Best Wishes

Alan


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

Good digging Richies,

My guess in No.16 wasn't too far off then?


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

So basically he worked behind the Dhobi Wallahs repairing the broken buttons, zips and torn pockets produced by them ?


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Well done Richies.
It's a new one to me. It seems to make sense.

Rgds, Duncs


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hmmm.

Our Lead Process Engineer is Indian and his name is Selvalee.

I am not going to call him a tailor!

McC


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is there something inferior about being a tailor? I remember being measured for my first suit and the subsequent fittings by a very superior gentleman. The result was perfect, a work of art. Got some pretty good gear made in Bombay and Hong Kong too.

John T


----------



## richies (Oct 21, 2013)

Well as I said as soon as I get confirmation I will post. It may be a name 
used only between the Indian crew themselves and not a common term
outside of there community many thanks for all replies Must go and uncoil
half a fathom!!!!!!


----------

